# Bee Brotherhood - treatment free in Poland



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Bartlomiej:

Thank you for your post. I enjoyed perusing your website- it is quite impressive.

The video you posted on YouTube is helpful too, and your English is excellent- much better than any video I could make in Polish .

Thank you again for posting here, and I look forward to hearing about your efforts in Poland.

Russ


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

I haven't had that tough road. Nice to hear about some success finally


----------



## BeesFromPoland (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks,
I will try to give some information how we are doing from time to time.


----------

